# ISO Compound Butter ideas



## danpeikes (May 9, 2010)

I am going to meal where you I would like to serve a trio of compound butter.  I am thinking about tyme, or possibly a bixed herb butter, a roasted garlic butter and something else.  Any suggestions if what I am going whith is a good idea, and any other flavors I can use?


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2010)

I like any jazzed up butter. Garlic is definitely way to go. As far as herbs you can use any herb you like.

You are going to make 3 different butters, right? So garlic is one, thyme is two and you need one more, right?

Let’s see how about the plain old parsley or dill? How about scallions? What about something of Italian or Asian type seasoning? Also you have to take in consideration the food that will be served. Are you going to whip the butter? I would.


----------



## merstar (May 9, 2010)

Some ideas: Blue cheese butter, lemon/herb butter, chipotle butter, Provencal butter (black olives, rosemary, garlic, black pepper), orange butter, honey butter...


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 9, 2010)

I've done roasted tomato, and black olive butter... This would pair well with your other two...


----------



## Alix (May 9, 2010)

Another vote for a roasted tomato, or smoked tomato if you are adventurous. I like something herby (I find basil is nice if you are CAREFUL with it) and another garlic one and you have a few lovely flavors to play with.


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2010)

Depends a lot on what they will go on.  

Horseradish, chive.


----------



## GB (May 9, 2010)

I have an episode of Good Eats on my DVR that I am saving for the recipe for avocado butter. It looks delicious.


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2010)

trust me on this one: fresh dill and basil butter.

it sounds odd, but it works perfectly on broiled fish, especially salmon.


----------

